# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  New tomato frog!

## Yoda

A few days ago I was saying goodbye to my dearest little tomato frog Gus, but today it is my birthday so I got a new tomato frog named Heinz. I wish Heinz and Gus could be buddies. But after Gus died my confidence went down, the reason he died was hard to explain. So I was wondering what should I do for heating? Tomato frogs being Microhylids are burrowers (I think Heinz is a male false tomato frog just like Gus but Heinz is an adult not a juvenile), so I was wondering what source of heating should I use. I have been using a 13 watt bulb in my lamp but my grandpa says that isn't enough. He said I should use a heating pad, which I don't really know how to use if anyone here could tell me where to put it. So my grandpa changed the bulb to a higher watt that is a house light. I don't know what to do, Any Advice? And general information I should know. Would a heating pad help more? Would it keep humidity? Would it be to hot for my frog? Would a combination be suitable? What bulb is nessesary and how long should it be on for?

----------


## elly

Hey, I tried to reply earlier but the board ate it. Then I got increasingly frustrated with my laptop. Sadly I'm not sure whether a heatpad would burn a frog, maybe some of the larger ones that produce more heat. I've never heard of that happening though. I do know that basking rocks aren't recommended for frogs. Your best heating method depends on the temps you're dealing with.  I use a space heater and a 60 watt ceramic heat emitter in a lamp on a stand that Ican raise or lower to adjust heat. Also, any heat source is likely to dry out things a little bit.

----------


## elly

Oh, congrats on the new frog too!

----------


## Cory

Congrats on the new frog. I have just read a care sheet on tomato frogs and there requirements almost seem the same as pacman frog, which I have. So ya you could use a undertank heater but make sure u place it on the side or back of the enclosure. Not on the bottom because he wont be able to figure out why he cant cool off when he is burrowing. And I find that uth's don't evaporate the moisture as much as lights so u don't have to mist as much. And you can use both light and uth or an uth and a ceramic heat emitter. Hope I could help.

----------


## Yoda

Thanks for the info, I did however put it on the bottom and he does seem to be alright. He seems to not burrow directly on the pad and just goes near the edge or just stays away from it. If I have the pad do I need the lamp. The lamp takes away the moisture but makes it warmer for Heinz. I don't know if it's normal for him to not come out at all, he just burrows, and stays burrowed and shifts around from time to time. I take him out to feed him and then mist him because he doesn't bath, If I doing something wrong please please tell me.

----------


## Kickinwing

> Thanks for the info, I did however put it on the bottom and he does seem to be alright..





> If I doing something wrong please please tell me.


Get that heating pad off the bottom right away. Seeming to be alright and actually being alright can be two very different things. If he burrows in the wrong spot at the wrong time, he could overheat. Plus, if he's avoiding the section with the heat mat, you're  limiting his tank space. 

I know they say not to unpeel the stcky heat pads, but iv done it a couple times. You just have to be VERY careful. Or you can buy a new one. Either way, I would move the heat pad ASAP. It's just not meant to be on the bottom with these guys. 


Also, the burrowing seems pretty normal. Most burrowing frogs tend to only come out at night (chubby frog, tomatoe frog, rubber frog)

----------


## Yoda

But I know for sure he doesn't, I've been keeping an eye out for him and he normally finds the spot he likes and stays there forever until I move him to feed him. He doesn't even go into the water dish so I have to mist him. He's kinda fat and lazy but when he wants to run he can hop as fast as mouse can run. Funny, hey!

----------

